# Fuel tank in the front?



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey all, I've got what I believe is a 1236 Semi-V or something darn close (I'm just guessing the width).

What I have is a totally plain boat that I used for duck hunting with a trolling motor all season, but I plan to build decks and such for next season as well as fishing. Additionally, I want to get a 5-6HP motor and plan on a small gas tank with it. The design that I have planned for the boat's decks would work best if the gas tank was in the front, as well as the battery. Is there anything I should know when planning this? Will it work up front? I've looked around online for a while and cant find anything discussing motors and gas tanks that are small, everyone is discussing 10gal tanks with 20hp motors and such.


Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2015)

It will work. I suggest battery midship and fuel in rear. I do not like long fuel lines


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 20, 2015)

it will work. just make sure you protect the fuel line from abrasions etc. i moved mine from the back to under the console, it is about a 6-8' run of fuel line. i didnt think it was going to work but it has been fine for a couple years now.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Make sure your fuel line is large enough. I used 3/8fuel line on mine with no problems.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 20, 2015)

crazymanme2 said:


> Make sure your fuel line is large enough. I used 3/8fuel line on mine with no problems.



same here.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 20, 2015)

What would be the downside to longer fuel lines aside from more spots for punctures and such?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2015)

The down side is that the fuel pump was never designed to pull fuel from long distances or abnormal heights. 

Second thing you want to keep in mind is that your hull is very narrow. Not much planing surface and will not tolerate a lot of weight. 
Keep that in mind during your build or you will be disappointed in the outcome.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2015)

derekdiruz1 said:


> What would be the downside to longer fuel lines aside from more spots for punctures and such?


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Alright, tank in the back it is. I like the picture lol. Thank you guys. A Battery up front still would work right?


----------



## ccm (Jan 21, 2015)

The battery up front is fine. But I suggest using 6 gauge wire for your battery cables to minimize current loss.


----------



## ScowardNJ (Jan 21, 2015)

My tank is up front in my 14 Sea Nymph. Never had a problem with it. I'd stand more of chance puncturing something if it was in the back because i throw so much crap (hooks, lures, knives, etc....) behind me when i'm fishing.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 21, 2015)

Decking a 12ft Semi-V? Really? What happens when you stand up to cast? That is barely enough boat for 1 or 2 people without all the extra weight.

Boats are similar to airplanes in that they operate in a fluid medium. Every pound gets paid for, over and over again, every time the craft moves. 

Take a cue from the manufacturer. If they offered _that_ hull in a decked version, then the weights and numbers will work. If they did not, then you know they had reasons not to.

A quick look at a new Alumacraft T12V shows load capacity of 650lbs. If you ad a 80lb engine, 80lb decking, 50lb battery, 30lb trolling motor, 40lb tank, 30lb fishing gear, 40lb seats/pedestals, 20lb cooler, oars/anchor/lines etc...
Now, put two anglers up high on seats...well...y'all better be real skinny with good balance or everything's gettin' wet.

If I were trying to decide all this; I would pile ALL the materials, accessories, and passengers into the boat first, go for a ride, and see if it even works at all. Lay the wood across the seats and go out and make a few casts. My guess is you'll be looking for a 14-16ft real quick.

If you then decide against the idea, you haven't made a stone out of your 12ft. It can still be sold to help pay for a new hull. At the very least your 12ft will still be able to plane off and go places and it's not all drilled full of screw holes.

I hate to see anyone build a boat that they're not going to like when it's done.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, I don't haul a lot, and I don't plan on decking much, more or less just a flat Platform for pedestal swivel seats, and things in the back for my guns when hunting and fishing rods for fishing. During hunting season I've had zero issues with 600 pounds of people, plus another 100 in guns and decoys, then chairs, bags, and a cooler. Also shot a 110 pound deer one day and boated around with it lol. 

The boat holds its weight significantly better than I ever expected. But still I see what you're saying.


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 21, 2015)

To protect fuel line you could run it through a section of garden hose. Ever notice how water runs to the back of the boat while in motion? I think the fuel would do the same helping out the pump.


----------



## Triple obsession (Jan 21, 2015)

While we're on the subject of front mounted tanks, whats the best place for the primer bulb? 
I'm going to mount my tank in the bow of my 14' this spring and the bulb has to be up front or back by the motor....just wondering which is best.


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 21, 2015)

I measured my boat, it's a 1248, and triple obsession, great question, because eventually I would have asked lol


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 22, 2015)

derekdiruz1 said:


> I measured my boat, it's a 1248, and triple obsession, great question, because eventually I would have asked lol



IMHO primer bulb should be closer to the tank. It's easier to push a fluid than to pull it. I know.... I'm contradicting myself , but once line is full and no air in it ,the pump should pull the fuel. I mean, really, what the heck will hurt to try ??
I had a 12' jon boat once that leaked so bad , I would get up on plane ,pull the plug and let the water run out. So while on plane and running, the fuel should run to the back and help the pump. I mean ,hell it makes sense to me, unless I'm missing something :-k


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 22, 2015)

I was told on here somewhere to mount it closer to the motor. I have mine on the stern.


----------



## ScowardNJ (Jan 22, 2015)

Id mount it where ever you thinks it's convenient. I run a tiller so the priming bulb is right next to where i sit at the back of the boat close to the motor. The tank is up front out of the way, six pack on ice right behind me.


----------



## Boat2fast (Jan 22, 2015)

I agree wth Charger25. A primer bulb does it's work pushing the fluid, not pulling it. Primer bulb goes close to the tank.


----------

